# silverado 2500 boss mount & remote not needed $$



## Jsr015 (Feb 12, 2021)

*i bought a 02 silverado with a boss snow plow mount installed and a remote and harness in cab. I have no use and hate the way mount sits low and want it gone no plow no motor just remote and boss mount *

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When you get it off. You can send it to me in Canada. Thats pretty far gone...you are welcome.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> When you get it off. You can send it to me in Canada. Thats pretty far gone...you are welcome.


Sounds really far out there


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Sounds really far out there


Oh, he is...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Oh, he is...


Obtuse...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Cspike (Feb 19, 2021)

Jsr015 said:


> *i bought a 02 silverado with a boss snow plow mount installed and a remote and harness in cab. I have no use and hate the way mount sits low and want it gone no plow no motor just remote and boss mount *
> 
> Thanks


You have a price in mind for this item?


----------



## MDRoberts (Dec 11, 2013)

Jsr015 said:


> *i bought a 02 silverado with a boss snow plow mount installed and a remote and harness in cab. I have no use and hate the way mount sits low and want it gone no plow no motor just remote and boss mount *
> 
> Thanks


How much are you wanting for them?


----------

